# Going to be in Abu Dhabi | Please advise



## DexterBlack (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey guys, 

First of all, thank you for taking the time to read my thread. I am a 24 yo old Software Engineer from Mauritius and just got a job in Abu Dhabi. 

The package is AED 10, 200 per month (incl. housing) - It's obviously, not much but it seems like a good opportunity for me in terms of my career at this point. Money is not really a problem. I want to acquire experience first. 

So I have a few questions:
- I am currently looking for a studio/1 bedroom apartment (if cheap) in the region of Al-Wahda. The office is close to the Al Wahda mall and I was wondering if I can get anything between 4000-4500 AED per month there. 
- Will I be able to live a comfortable life with this package? I am single and can cook as well. So I'm guessing it should be fine, right? 
- What's the cheapest way to get good reliable internet at home? I have seen the packages provided by Du and the speeds are good. However, I don't need TV + Phone to go with that. Any other ISPs in the country? Etisalat's speed is very slow based on their websites. 

Thank you,
Dexter


----------



## wkuser (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats on your new job. I am also in the IT field so I can probably answer your questions. What type of development will you be doing in this role? Your budget for the studio/1bedroom is not adequate. You can find a room in that range but not a flat. 

Also, DU is not available in that area. You will have to go with Etisalat. Also, you don't have the option to subscribe for internet service alone, you will have to take the telephone service at the very least. Etisalat's starting 10MB + telephone package will cost you 300 AED. Unless you want to pay more and get a lesser speed package.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

DexterBlack said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> First of all, thank you for taking the time to read my thread. I am a 24 yo old Software Engineer from Mauritius and just got a job in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> ...


Check out the rental costs on dubizzle.com or propertyfinder.ae. I would suggest living in a cheap hotel apartment or flatshare (Dubizzle will be a source to find these) for the first few months before committing to renting (which usually requires rents up front). One excellenet option is Reem Village on Reem Island but demand is high for these small pre-fabricated studios.

You only have the "choice" of Etisalat in Abu Dhabi. They have exactly the same packages as Du. Might also give a 3G dongle (or whatever else it is called) a try?


----------



## fabiio (Oct 13, 2015)

Dear All,

Which are the best areas to live in Abu Dhabi? (Considering 2 bedrooms).
Could you please tell Pros and Cons?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Phillip988 (Oct 14, 2015)

*hI Dextus!*

Hi Dextus,

Could yu tell me all the important messages about living there in Abu Dahbi?

Rent for a studio,
Cost of transportation,
Internet service and telephone service?
Living style....

After paying all the bills , how much can be left in your pocket for one year?

Thanks so much!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Phillip988 said:


> After paying all the bills , how much can be left in your pocket for one year? Thanks so much!


How can anyone tell you that unless they know your monthly income?


----------



## DexterBlack (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi guys, 

Thanks a lot for your responses. I am still taking a look at the apartments. I had a few questions regarding Khalifa City. 

The apartments there seem to be of better quality and cheaper than Im getting in City Center. However, I am obviously concerned about the distance/commute to my work. 

How is public transport from Khalifa City to Al Wahda? Is it regular? Is is always full? How much time will it take for me to get there? 

Thank you all.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

DexterBlack said:


> How is public transport from Khalifa City to Al Wahda? Is it regular? Is is always full? How much time will it take for me to get there?


Living in KCA (or B) you need to have your own car. There is no alternative. Buses (if any - last I knew there weren't any in KCA but this might have changed Bus Transportation ) don't exist or are very infrequent.
Without a car the best bet is to live in the city. The properties are not as fancy, but at least it is easier to get around. 

Also, try to flat share with colleagues etc. There may be ads on dubizzle.com for such arrangements, but (a) there may not be too many options because a lot of people look for flatmates with the same nationality/ religion (and are not ashamed to post it), (b) while not illegal per se, you may not have too many rights if you are subletting from someone.


----------



## DexterBlack (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi rsinner, thank you for your responses. You have been very helpful.

Actually, I checked online and it seems there are more and more buses doing this route now. My route would be no. 160 should I choose to live there and it's a 30 mins ride to the city center. 

However, I don't know if the buses are full in the morning or if I would have any kind of trouble getting into one. Is the ride really 30 mins? How about traffic jams in the morning? 

I am considering it to be honest. I want to stay alone and Khalifa city is cheap, modern and have all the amenities I would possibly need nearby.


----------

